# Fairmiles forgotten faces



## night crawler (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok this is a big up for the exibition I'm helping with on Oct 2nd and to let you know we kow have around 300 old photo's of Fairmile though how many will be on show I can't say. The photo's are being enlarged to around 10 x 8 and showen on proper exibition board we have borrowed for the event, some will be in ring binders as well. We will also be offering photo's for sale though these will have to be ordered.Hopefully we will be able to attract the TV and radio over this. I know some of you are interested in comming along so pass it on to others who are interested as I can see enough material here to produce a book in the future. I'll be there behind a laptop with a scanner incase people bring along photo's as well.


----------



## night crawler (Sep 16, 2010)

Bit of an update on this. The local paper is doing a piece about the exihbition and next week I'm on BBC radio Oxford talking about it. Might add to date we have 350 odd old photo's most of which will be on show.


----------



## night crawler (Sep 30, 2010)

Last update. Today the organiser (Ian) and myself were on BBC Radio Oxford and after Ian did a TV interview on BBC South, also noticed a bit in the TV tonight about the Exhibition. We have also been in the local newspapers. WE open at 10:30 Sat in the old school and parking is in the old school meadows nearby which has sign's posted. If you free please come along.


----------



## night crawler (Oct 3, 2010)

Thought I'd let you know we had 285 people come to the exhibition on Saturday as few brought along old photo's for us to add to the collection with the offer of more to come, a few I managed to scan there till my scanner gave up the ghost . We had probably 100 photo's added to the collection plus what I think was the high lite of the day not one but two Hospital regulation books plus plans and drawings of the wells in the front of the place. The regulation books date 1904 & 1927. We may be having another exhibition so I will let you guys know when it happens.
One last thing the organiser downloaded some of the photo's which were on here from the occupation therapy and laundry and put them on display with a note of the website so in a way you lot hepled as well so thanks.


----------



## Fuzzypiggy (Oct 4, 2010)

Brilliant stuff. Glad to hear it all went off well, apart from your technical troubles.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 4, 2010)

Excellent stuff! Well done!


----------



## pepsi1971 (Oct 8, 2010)

hi night crawler my great uncle spent nearly 50 yrs in fairmile where can i se your pics?


----------



## night crawler (Oct 8, 2010)

At the next exhibition which will be before Christmas but you can see some on Flickr, hit the link below.


----------



## night crawler (Oct 25, 2010)

Advanced notification if any of you want to make some long term plans. We are running the exibition again in Febuary on the 26th so if any of you would like to come along then put it in your diarys. There were 285 people came along last time and a lot of them were staff who brough along more photo's for us to scan, I might add I found a few more on slides round my place the other day. Can't prommice we will hav emany new photo's on show but I should think there will be a few.
I'll post a new notice when we get nearer the time, I have also posted a few of mine from the exhibition on my Flickr account along with a few new ones.


----------



## CurvyKate (Dec 22, 2010)

*Fairmile*

Hiya Nightcrawler, 
Just wanted to offer my help if I can be of use for future exhibitions!
I'm a Mental Health Support Worker, so I work with many ex-patients of Fairmile; that combined with my enthusiasm for history means I am FASCINATED by the place!
If I can do anything to help, do drop me a message


----------

